# Lost...c4 10.00pm,,( Now on Sky)



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dont forget series 2 starts tonight 10.00 PM--Hooray!!!!!

For those of you who havent downloaded and watched it allready
















You know who you are


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Dont forget series 2 starts tonight 10.00 PM--Hooray!!!!!
> 
> For those of you who havent downloaded and watched it allready
> 
> ...


Never saw any episodes but the 710 watched the whole series 1

However as everyone in her office seems to have already seen series 2 on dowload and talked about it ad infinitem she can see no point in watching it as she knows what happens!

btw how do their clothes stay so clean and tidy, is there a hidden laundrette discovered in series 2?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No Paul, dont forget there are 300 dead passengers suitcases to get through


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Season 2 last 2 episodes tonight


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Shall I tell you what happens Jase ?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No thanks...


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I've missed this series, so I've just ordered Series 2 from the US, should arrive in a week or so and then it's a DVD frenzy!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Series 3 starts on Sky tonight


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Never seen any of these, am I missing anything?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Caroline & I enjoyed it but lost interest by the end of series 2, so we won`t be bothering with any more


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

I was going to watch it but couldn't find the remote.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

So it looks like I'm not missing anything then.


----------

